# server nie ereichbar



## ByeBye 46085 (26. März 2004)

hallo, 
ich würde gerne einen privaten kleinen ftp-Server erstellen damit ich grosse Dateien nicht mailen muss, sonder nur einen Link.  

Aber leider ist der Server immer nur Lokal ereichbar. was ist an meiner Netzwerkkonfiguration falsch. Das ADSLModem han ein intern ip mit 10.0.0.x und dann kommt noch ein roueter mit firewall. das Intranet hat folgene IPs 192.168.0.x wie habe auch scho alle ftp ports in beiden Routern weitergeleitet und die einstellung dmz-Server eingestellt. Alles ohne Erfolg. dyndns.org schreibt von Problemen mit 10.0.0.x Adressen. 

Warum? Immer wenn ich es wieder Probiere habe ich für keine DNS-Server mehr, kann also nicht mehr surfen.

Danke für eure Hilfe

g chief


----------



## zeromancer (26. März 2004)

du arbeitest also mit DynDNS. Du benutzt ein Tool, dass die IP, die Du vom Provider erhälst, weiterleitet und im NS von DynDNS einträgt. Diesen Tools muss man manchmal mitteilen, dass ein Router im Spiel ist. 

Wichtig ist für den Zugriff von außen nur die IP, die Dein Router vom Provider erhält, also nicht seine interne 10.x Adresse.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (26. März 2004)

Ich weiss schon wie dyndns funktioniert. Aber auch wenn ich probiere von einem anderen Pc (im gleichen Netz) auf meine won ip zu konekte zb. ftp://wonIP/ geht dies nicht. Aber mit meinem Router kann ich, wenn freigegen von aussen per IP konekten. Der Server kann von aussen einfach nicht gefunde werden. 

Was haben diese 10.0.0.x Adressen auf sich? Kann ich die Komplett ändern? Beim Versuch habe ich das Netz komplett flach gelegt. Wie muss ich die Router konfigurieren. Ports? TCP oder UDP?

Ich benutze Filezilla als Server sowie als Client. Habe es aber auch scho aus dem Browser (Opera 7) probiert.

g chief


----------



## Maximodo (26. März 2004)

Was für ein DSL Modem hast du denn?  

Normalerweise musst du nur TCP Port 21 (Stand.) oder den auf dem dein FTP Server reagiert zur Ziel IP weiterleiten also deinem Server.

Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn du genau schreibst was du einsätzt und wie es Momentan konfiguriert ist dann kann man dir bestimmt weiterhelfen


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (27. März 2004)

*zum Einsatz kommen:*

-das Modemist von Planet und hat einen sehr simplen Route drin. (Full rate ADSL Modem)
-der Router der danach geschaltet ist ist von Netgear inkl. Firewall (ProSafe)

wie mein Netzwerk strukturiert ist steht weiter oben. Kann mir jemand erklären was es mit den verschiedene Netzwerkaddressengruppen auf sich hat und warum bei den 10.0.0.x  gewarnt wird.

kennst du ein Netzwerk Tut. Das mir meine Grundlegenden Fragen erklären kann. Ein Problem köönt ihr mi vieleicht erklären aber Grundlegendes sollte ich mir selber beibringen.

g chief


----------



## Maximodo (27. März 2004)

also ist dein Modem Schon ein Router mit NAT Und dein Netgear Router hat am Wan Port eine feste IP?


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (28. März 2004)

genau, die IP des Neatgear ist konstant aber meine IP des Providers ist dynamisch.


----------



## Maximodo (28. März 2004)

Dann musst du vom Modem: 
IP * /Port 21/TCP-Public&Privat zur Wan Ip vom Router 
vom Netgear:
Ip * /Port 21/TCP -Public&Privat zur IP vom FTP Server
Stellt man meistens und Virtual Server ein

Teste es danach erst mal mit der wan IP also ftp://WanIp:Port <-wenn nicht 21


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (29. März 2004)

danke. es geht wnigstens zur Hälfte. der Server wird wenigstens erreichbar (Passwortabfrage) aber ich kann die Loginfos nicht an den Server schicken. Das heisst der Server merkt gar nichts von meinen Login-Versuchen.

Was kann da noch falsch sein habe alle Ports nach Anleitung offen und auch dmz:server eingestellt.

g chief


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (29. März 2004)

*VxWorks 5.4.2? Was ist das?*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Was ist VxWorks 5.4.2? Immer wenn ich aus dem Internet zu meinem Server konnekten will kommt die meldung :
"220 VxWorks (VxWorks5.4.2) FTP server ready" in google habe ich etwas im Zusammenhang Realtime OS gefunden. Aber was hat das mit meinem Server zu tun? Aus dem Intranet kommt nämlich 220 (ist sehr wahrscheinlich der code für Willkommensnachricht und dan meine Willkommensnachricht.

Danke für eure Hilfe

g chief


----------

